# Pistola de calor Black & Decker, no funciona el ventilador



## flaco-urbano (May 29, 2019)

Hola a todos.
El problema es ese. Y la razón por la cual no funciona el ventilador, es que se dañó la resistencia que alimenta al motor. Es una resistencia muy similar a la calefactora.
Para solucionar este problema, pensé en una fuente capacitiva... Quería consultarles si voy bien por ese lado y mostrarles mejor esta idea con el esquema pensado para solucionar este problema.


Al motor lo probé con una fuente. Requiere 12V y 0.68A


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2019)

Y no tiene 2 velocidades ?


----------



## analogico (May 29, 2019)

no sirve, ese motor necesita mas corriente que la que puede dar la fuente capacitiva


----------

